# Diy Energy Free Waterers



## chrisl (Jan 20, 2006)

Any one out there built their own energy free waterer, I would be interested in pictures and plans. I've looked at tire tanks and considering building some of them but has anyone built waterers out of other materials or methods. Thanks


----------



## topside1 (Sep 23, 2005)

Here's my energy free waterer....Just needs cleaning from time to time, only a little energy required....Topside


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

DH has an excavation business. He has installed several "tire" waterers, either behind a pond or connected to water source. I guess those connected to a well would not be "energy free" but those behind the pond are energy free.


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

I saw one where someone took a rubbermaid type tank, built a wood box around it with several inches to spare and filled the space with insulating foam. Then put a plywood top on it, with just a cutout for the critters to drink. Claimed it was freeze-proof. They were using it for horses. Cattle are rougher on stuff, so we haven't tried it. But if the electric tank heaters keep failing every year or two, we just might.


----------



## genebo (Sep 12, 2004)

I dug a hole and put a Rubbermaid 100 gallon tank in it so the rim was about 2" above the ground line. I ran a 1" water line from the pond to bottom feed an automatic valve. The valve fits a pre-cut hole in the bottom of the tank and has a float attached with a nylon cord. Works just like a toilet valve.

The water from the pond is gravity fed. It took a bit of work to get the siphon action started, but once it got going it kept going for years, until a drought dried the pond up.

The water lines were all dug below the frost line. They never froze. The exposed water in the tank sometimes froze, but was always thawed by mid-morning. The ground temperature at the bottom of the tank is 54 degrees year-round.

I have three watering stations. The cattle like this one the best. I think it's because it always has a layer of moss on the sides. I think the moss makes the water taste sweeter.


----------



## Faith Farm (Dec 13, 2004)

A friend and I were talking about this subject today wondering how we can water our livestock, get water to the house and barns. 
A ram pump drawing water from an existing well, running down hill 35+ feet below well height then pump water back up hill to a 300 gal holding tank @ house. Gravity feed to house lines. Do the same for the barn, and inline waterers for livestock? The ram pump return would be to the well. The idea is theory right now as we just talked about it today. Are there any thoughts or ideas out there?


----------



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

Faith Farm

Unless the existing well is an artesian well you will have to pump water to the ram. If you are going to pump water then you do not need the ram. If you have an elevated year round spring at an elevated height then that would be your best option IMO going with a gravity setup. I worked a gravity system for a lady in western NC and she was most satisfied. The gravity system fed her home with both gravity water and pressure water plus a pasture.


----------



## myersfarm (Dec 24, 2004)

I see what your trying to do but 

A ram pump drawing water from an exsisting well, running down hill 35+ feet below well height then pump water back up hill to a 300 gal holding tank @ house. 


why not just pump water into 300 gal tank


----------



## Faith Farm (Dec 13, 2004)

The idea is to drop a 2" line into the 25 foot hand dug well, pump water to ram pump to start then let suction take over. Theory, not known fact. 
This will be a back up water scource once power is lost and to keep 350 gal home tank refilled during daily use.


----------



## myersfarm (Dec 24, 2004)

that will work if you have each step down hill from the previous point as in well WATER DEPTH is above ram pump then tank is below that


----------



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

What is the recharge rate of the hand dug well?


----------



## Faith Farm (Dec 13, 2004)

Not sure but it was my main source 7 years ago, it is an old well. Before I use this well I'll need to check it. Now would be a good time with the lack of rain.


----------



## Faith Farm (Dec 13, 2004)

myersfarm said:


> that will work if you have each step down hill from the previous point as in well WATER DEPTH is above ram pump then tank is below that


myersfarm,
What do you mean," each step down hill from the previous point as in well WATER DEPTH is above ram pump then tank is below that"?

There is a 50ft+ slope to the base of my grazing feild next to house where pump will lie then pump back uphill to house tank.


----------



## myersfarm (Dec 24, 2004)

what will power the pump back up hill


----------



## chrisl (Jan 20, 2006)

Thanks everyone for your ideas, I'm not worried about the water delivery being energy free as a matter of fact I'm hooking up to a well, I looking for and energy free (ie non-heated) waterer


----------



## sammyd (Mar 11, 2007)

I made a box around a galvanized tank and filled the space with pink foam board insulation.
On one of the long sides I put in a window and painted the waterer black to absorb heat from the sun.
I put a cover over the tank with a smaller hole for the animals to drink through.
Didn't trust it though and put a heater in the tank as well. The electric bill was somewhat lower than the previous year but not energy free by any means.
But we are in WI and it gets pretty darn cold around here. further south it may do the trick.


----------



## myersfarm (Dec 24, 2004)

this is made to work anywere but I have thought of using 30 gallon barrels instead..I do have the steel pipe but I cut that in half for feeders



THERMOSINK - energy efficient livestock watering system - Cattle Creek Ranch Ltd.


----------



## Awnry Abe (Mar 21, 2012)

myersfarm said:


> this is made to work anywere but I have thought of using 30 gallon barrels instead..I do have the steel pipe but I cut that in half for feeders
> 
> 
> 
> THERMOSINK - energy efficient livestock watering system - Cattle Creek Ranch Ltd.


Those look like they would fill with muck. ?


----------



## Faith Farm (Dec 13, 2004)

myersfarm said:


> what will power the pump back up hill


myersfarm, I believe the ram pump could pump the water back uphill to the house holding tank then return to well below. This is all theory from what I've read. 
This system is to be used as a back up when power is lost. It may also be used for my livestock on this side of the farm.
The other thought might be to go with a solar well pump and not deal with repriming the pump when the flow get interupted, trenching, building a hut to protect against livestock damage, etc...


----------



## myersfarm (Dec 24, 2004)

before you did it I would do a small scale with a garden hose off roof of house ....do not see how it could flow uphill to the same point


----------



## Cheribelle (Jul 23, 2007)

I thought I marked the page, can't find it now....
There is a company in Iowa that makes a waterer that I think could be adapted to a DIY design. Basically I figured on burying a barrel in the ground, open on both ends. The ground heat comes up to the water bowl on top. The water is fed to the bowl by underground, with a float shut-off. The ground heat keeps the water open except in the coldest, when a simple light bulb is enough heat to keep it open. Not sure if I have explained this.... I do remember it is built in Iowa, maybe you'll have better luck with google than I did?


----------

